# Tripod Leg Protectors?



## rmfagan (Oct 1, 2013)

So I just upgraded from a cheap aluminum manfrotto to a Gitzo G3541 and went ahead and got the Markins TH-300 to remove the center column. What I'm curious about is whether anyone uses leg protectors on their carbon legs?

I mean, yes, I see the desire to protect what we shell out a grand for, but haven't we also just pony'd up that cash for a lightweight leg set? Isn't added stuff to it counter-intuitive? 

I'm specifically interested in how you all carry your pods when hiking or when walking around the city? I used to just strap my aluminum cheapie to my pack when hiking, but I wonder is this too careless with a carbon pod? Padded tripod bag a better option? The aforementioned leg protectors and just strap it up? 

Where is that "just right" point that balances protection with weight and portability?

Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 1, 2013)

For walks or hikes of reasonable distance, I use the tripod attachment feature of my backpack to hold the tripod (RRS TQC-14 or TVC-33). The only reason I can see having a leg protector on them is not to protect the tripod itself, but rather to protect my shoulder if I'm carrying the camera mounted to the tripod in my arm.


----------



## eli452 (Oct 1, 2013)

Another main use is Thermal Barrier to protects your hands in cold weather. Less needed in carbon legs.
Gitzo calls them "Leg Warmers" saying " the warmers insulate your hand from the radiated cold temperature of the tripod tubing when shooting in cold climates."
Do you shoot in extreme weather?


----------



## rmfagan (Oct 1, 2013)

Yes, I do sometimes shoot in cold weather. But I can't imagine the carbon causing that many issues with that...no tongue on flagpole situations I hope. 

So the consensus is that warmers/protectors are not needed? In the city, I imagine just lashing it to the bottom of my shoulder bag. When hiking, doing something like neuro said. I don't have a dedicated photo backpack, but I can put the tripod on the side of my pack and use lashing/compression straps that hold it against it. 

My only concern is something damaging the legs, but if that isn't likely, great! I can take any discomfort that comes along, it's the gear I'm worried about.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 1, 2013)

rmfagan said:


> Yes, I do sometimes shoot in cold weather.



Extreme cold and a hard impact can be an issue for a CF tube, but that's rare (and quite possibly apocryphal).


----------



## Gert Arijs (Oct 1, 2013)

The best and cheapest solution is to cover the upper legs with the inner tube of a mountainbike. It takes some serious effort to get it on but: it's very scratch resistant, gives very good grip, it's very thin, very cheap, insulating enough and stays nearly invisible.

If it's very cold weather (e.g. below zero in Celsius, or below 32 in Fahrenheit), you'll wear gloves anyway).
To get it on, I remove the screwing part and have someone to help me .

Greetz from Belgium,
Gert
www.gertarijs.be


----------

